# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  المنتخب الوطني السوداني x المنتخب الغاني- كوماسي

## Ehab M. Ali

* تصفيات أمم أفريقيا للمنتخبات
للنسخة 28
2012 & 2013 

المنتخب الوطني الغاني x المنتخب الوطني السوداني

أستاد بابايارا
كومــــــــــــــــــــاسي


الأحد
10 أكتوبر 2010
الســـــــــــــ8:00 م ــــــــــــاعة
توقيت السودان


القناة الناقلة
الجزيرة الرياضية المفتوحة 2
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*وجدت  بعثة المنتخب الوطني السوداني استقبالا حافلا  من الاتحاد الغاني لكرة  القدم لدي وصولها الي العاصمة الغانية أكرا ظهر أمس ولم  تستغرق اجراءات الدخول زمنا طويلا وذلك للمعاملة الراقية من سلطات المطار  باكرا  الذين سمحوا للمستقبلين بالدخول حتي سلم الطائرة.
 تناولت البعثة وجبة الغداء الذي أعدته السفراة السودانية بغانا في إحدي صالات مطار العاصمة ومنها توجهت الي صالة السفريات  الداخلية حيث غادرت البعثة الي كوماسي التي وصلتها في الثامنة مساء، حيث حلت بفندق قولدين تيولب الذي يعد من الفنادق الفخمة بمدينة كوماسي. 
ومن المتوقع وصول الوفد   الاداري والاعلامي السوداني اليوم الي كوماسي.  
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* اعلن  الاتحاد الغاني قائمة اللاعبين الذين سيخوضون اللقاء ضد السودان 

قائمة المنتخب المــــــــــــــالي
حراسة   المرمي
ريتشارك  كينجستون (بلاكبول الانجليزي) 
  اسحاق امواكو (اشانتي كوتوكو  الغاني )
الدفاع
  جون بانتسيل (فولهام الانجليزي)
  , صامويل انكوم (بازل  السويسري)
   هانز ادو ساربي (شالكة الالماني)
  لي ادي (ريد ستار بلجراد الصربي)
    جوناثان مانساه (غرناطة الاسباني)
  اسحاق فورساه  (هوفنهايم الالماني)
  جون مانساه (سندرلاند الانجليزي)
   سيث اوسو (كيسبان الغاني) 
الوسط
  انتوني انان (روزنبورج النرويجي)
   ايمانويل اجيمانج بادو (اودنيزي  الايطالي ) 
  كوادو اسامواه (اودنيزي الايطالي) 
  اندري ايو (مارسيليا الفرنسي) 
  كيفين برينس بواتينج (اى سي ميلان الايطالي) 
  بيرنارد كوموردزي (بانيونيوس  اليوناني) .
الهجوم 
  اسامواه جيان (سندرلاند الانجليزي)
  ايمانويل كلوتي  (بيركوم تشيلسي الغاني) 
  برينس تاجو (هوفنهايم الالماني) 
جوردان ايو (مارسيليا  الفرنسي)





*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المنتخب المالي أجري مراناً مساء الأمس والآن يجري تمرينا آخر حيث يختتم إستعداداته غدا بالمران الرئيسي في مدينة كوماسي، وكانت التحذيرات قد إنطلقت للتعامل مع المنتخب السوداني بكل جدية خاصة عقب الفوز الذي حققه المنتخب السوداني علي نظيره الكنغولي في إنطلاقة مباريات المجموعة.

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*اللاعب أسامواه جيان لاعب فريق ساندرلاند الانجليزي تحدث الي إدارة الاتحاد الغاني بعد نهاية تمرين الفريق أمس الأول مطالباً باستحقاقت لاعبي المنتخب المالي علي الإتحاد والتي لم يتسلموا منها شئ منذ مشاركاتهم في بطولة أمم أفريقيا الاخيرة

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*من جهة أخري يواجه الاتحاد الغاني شبح تدخل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم-الفيفا بعقوبات بعد ورود تقارير صحفية تشير لوجود تدخلات حكومية في شئون اللعبة.
الجدير بالذكر أن الفيفا قامت بحظر مشاركات دولة نيجيريا الاسبوع المنصرم  

*

----------


## الصفوى

*بالتوفيق لصقور الجديان
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*اللاعب الغاني إسيان إعتذر عن مباراة السودان بدواعي صحية

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اللهم انصر صقور الجديان


ماتش كبير
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*تخلف عن المنتخب السوداني قائدي المنتخب وقائدي فرق القمة فيصل العجب عن المريخ وهيثم مصطفي عن الهلال وسط إستهجان من الصحافة لهذه لغيابات الغير مبررة .. حيث كان تخلف اللاعب فيصل العجب بدواعي أسرية واللاعب هيثم مصطفي بدواعي السفر للعلاج بعد إستصدار تقرير طبي من طبيب ناديه وليس من الإتحاد العام. 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عموماً المنتخب السوداني  تنتظره مباراة صعبة أمام منتخب غانا وصيفة بطلةالنسخة الأخيرة والتي حلت في الدور ربع النهائي في نهائيات كأس العالم الأخيرة  في جنوب أفريقيا.
ويدرك السودان جيداً صعوبة مهمته في كوماسي خصوصا وأن المنتخب الغاني تفوق عليه في مواجهتيهما في تصفيات النسخة  الأخيرة عندما تغلب عليه بنتيجة واحدة 2-صفر ذهابا وإياباً.
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مشكور ايهاب علي المتابعات الوطنية


من الملاحظ أن قائمة المنتخب الغاني تضم فقط ثلاثة لاعبين من الدروي الغاني والبقية من الدوريات الأوربية ... مما يؤكد قوة المنافس وعظم المسئولية
نسأل الله التوفيق والنصر لصقور الجديان
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حذر مدرب المنتخب الغاني لاعبيه من الاستهانة بصقور الجديان  وأوضح في تصريحات أبرزها موقع الكاف أن صقور الجديان انتصرت في الجولة  الأولى وأنها ستسعى الى مفاجأة النجوم السوداء في غانا وأفاد أن منتخبه  عليه أن يتعامل بجدية وأن يحسم الأمور حتى يواصل في صدارة المجموعة.

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الأمطار الغزيرة تؤجل مران الفريق القومي السوداني الي اليوم السبت .. وسيكون بمثابة التمرين الأساسي وذلك  عند الثامنة من مساء اليوم بتوقيت السودان (الخامسة  بتوقيت غانا) علي ملعب بابا يابرا الذي يستضيف اللقاء المرتقب غدا الاحد في نفس  التوقيت ..

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* المدير الفني وحمد عبدالله مازدا رفض الاستهانة بقدرات فريقه في مواجهة المنتخب الغاني  احد افضل المنتخبات في القارة، حيث وقال انه متابع بدقة لاخر التطورات  والمستجدات في المنتخب الغاني وهو مدرك لواجباته جيدا تجاه الفريق في هذه  المباراة المهمة. 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*نتمني ان يخيب المنتخب الوطني التوقعات وينتزع نصرا غاليا
ومعجزة تكون عيدا لنا لاولنا ولاخرنا
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مع الأسماء دي ربنا يكون في العون ...
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*إهتمام كبير من الاتحاد والصحافة الغانيين بمبارة السودان، الإجتماع التقليدي للمباراة عند السابعة بتوقيت السودان/الرابعة بتوقيت غانا باستاد بابايارا والتمرين بعده بنصف ساعة .. أجواء طيبة وغائمة في مدينة كوماسي  

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم انصر صقور الجديان وثبت اقدامهم ونجح رميهم
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*



ثنائي المنتخب الغاني جيان اساموا وصوموئيل انيكوم أدليا تصريحات اذاعية ساخنة بثت علي الهواء  مباشرة .. وقد خصصت الاذاعة الغانية مساحة كبيرة في برنامجها أمس لمباراة اليوم .. وتحدث جيان عن منتخب السودان باحترام شديد وقال انه فريق كبير  يملك طموحات كبيرة مثل غانا تماما ولا يمكن الاستهانة به وبقدراته .. وتطابق حديث  انيكوم مع جيان في الجزئية التي تتعلق بالسودان ووصفه بالفريق الطموح ..




*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عين الاتحاد الغاني حارسا امنيا لبعثة صقور الجديان يراقب حركتها ويوفر لها الحماية  المطلوبة في حالة حدوث اي طارئ 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* التلفزيون الغاني إستضاف الاستاذ الطريفي الصديق رئيس بعثة صقور الجديان بعد  وصوله لمطار اكرا الدولي والذي تحدث عن الاهتمام الكبير من جانبه في الاتحاد السوداني  بمباراة اليوم واشار الي المعسكر القصير الذي اقيم باسمرا وقال ان منتخب السودان  سيلعب لقاء الغد من اجل تحقيق نتيجة طيبة مشيرا في ذات الصدد الي ان كرة القدم لا  تعرف الاسماء الكبيرة 


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عدد كبير من الجماهير الغانية والجالية السودانية تتابع أمس مران الفريق القومي السوداني 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الإجتماع التقليدي للمبارة أمس سادته روح طيبة .. الفريق الغاني سيرتدي الزي الابيض الكامل والفريق السوداني يكتسي بالزي الأحمر الكامل

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الجزيرة الرياضية المفتوحة 2

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*تشكيلة المباراة


المعز محجوب

محمدعلي سفاري خليفة علاء الدين يوسف عمر بخيت

راجي عبد العاطي بدرالدين قلق مهندالطاهر مدثر كاريكا 

*

----------


## yassirali66

*بالتوفيق لصقور الجديان
وشكرا كابتن ايهاب....

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*نهاية الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي وأداء جميل من المنتخب السوداني
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*شوط اول  جميل  جدا  من قبل  منتخبنا  الوطنى  

بدا  منتخبنا  المباراة مهاجما  اضاع له كاريكا  وقلق  فرصتين لا تضيعان 

نشط المنتخب  المالى فى منتصف  الشوط وشن العديد من الهجمات 

نجاح كبير  لدفاعات الممنتخب  فى افساد هجمات نجوم مالى 

المعز يمارس  هوايته باضاعة الزمن 

بالتوفيق انشاء  الله 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بلة وقلق عاملين شغل جميل
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*كاريكا يضيع هدف محقق
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ياااااااااااااااااااا رب 
ياااااااااااااااااا رب
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*خروج قلق  ودخول  بشه بديلا له  

ضغط متواصل  من الفريق  المالى 

تراجع فى مردود لاعبى منتخبنا  

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*تبديل 
خروج مهند الطاهر ودخول مصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*كاريكا  لا يستحق البقاء فى ارض  الملعب 

اضاع كرات لا يمكن ان تضيع 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الله ينصر دينك يا خليفة
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*طرد جيان اسامواااااااااااااااااااااااه
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بطاقة صفراء للمعز كالعادة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*نهاية مباريات
غينيا 1 نيجيريا صفر
سيراليون وجنوب افريقيا تعادل


وبطاقة صفراء لخليفة من منتخبنا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*41دقبقة التعادل صفر صفر
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الله يستر من سيطرة غانا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ضربة ثابتة لغانا
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*علاء الدين يوسف يقدم مباراة كبيرة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*كرة سريعة وراجي يمرر لبله
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ركنية في الزمن الضائع لغانا يخلصها عمر بخيت
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مخالفة في الست يارادات وابعاد ناجح للدفاع السوداني
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأخ ياحليل مهاجمين منتخبنا

منتخباً مافيه طمبل يخرمج فيه كاريكا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الله يستر من الضربة غير المباشرة داخل الستة ياردات
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الحمد لله ربنا سترنا من اصعب الضربات
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بكري المدينة لزوم تكسير وقت
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الحمدلله
نقطة غالية جداً
وتعادل ثمين بطعم الفوز
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*نقول شنو عاااااااااااااااااااااااد
مبروك التعادل
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*No Ajab No goal
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تعادل بطعم الفوز علي نجوم الدوريات الأوربية
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*انتهاء  مباراة منتخبنا الوطنى  بتعادل بطعم الفوز ....  نجح خلالها  صقور  الجديان فى ايقاف  النجوم السوداء  ... واجبروهم على تقاسم نقاط المباراة  ... تعادل  مستحق  .... اضاع مهاجمونا  العديد من الفرص  التى  كانت كفيلة بحسم المباراة  .... وشهدت المباراة طرد اسامواه لاعب  المنتخب  الغانى  بعد احتجاجه على تضييع الزمن من قبل  الحارس  المعز محجوب  ... بهذه النتيجة ارتفع رصيد المنتخب  الى اربع نقاط مشاركا  غانا  فى صدارة المجموعة ... الف  الف  الف  الف  مبروك
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*لاعبي المنتخب لم يكن ينقصهم سوي .......................

لماذا حرمنا قائدي الفريق من متعة الانتصار اليوم
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

لاعبي المنتخب لم يكن ينقصهم سوي .......................

لماذا حرمنا قائدي الفريق من متعة الانتصار اليوم



حقيقة يا نصر  الدين لو كان كابتنى القمة موجودين  لتغيرت نتيجة المباراة 

ولو كان طمبل موجودا  لما  ضاعت كل  تلك الفرص  

عموما  النتيجة الحالية ممتازة وان كنا  نرغب  فى افضل  منها   

*

----------


## kakoool

*مبرووووووووووووووك لصقور الجديان 
لعب المعز دور كبير في تضييع الزمن واخرج نجوم غانا من وقارهم









تخريمة : 
بس حركاتو دي ما يعملنا معانا 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*            مليووووووووووووووووون  مبروووووووووووك   تعادل  بطعم   الفوز  
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الف مليار مبروك لنجوم منتخبنا وعقبال صدارة المجموعة حتي النهاية
                        	*

----------


## احب المريخ

*مبووووووووووووووووووووووك ياولادنا
                        	*

----------

